# Hi all - I'm knew here and have been reading everything



## MSG Hall (Jan 14, 2010)

as I said, I have been reading a lot. In New York (I am here currently with the Army) and slingshot with an arm brace is illegal... SO, I have desided to buy a dankung. I really like the look and the simpleness of the design.

I do plan on modifing it slightly though. I will attach a leather wrist strap to help hold the bottom down and after reading about tube vs. band, it seems bands are the better choice. So I was thinking of trying to attach bands to the round eye loops of the dankung... mayby... I may keep it with the tubes and use its design to make my own with a "T" welded to the tops for bands... I am quite strong and I would like a good blend of power and accuracy...

So... any suggestions on the types and number of tubes and types and number of bands I should try? and where is the best place to buy tubes and bands?

thanks all

Bruce


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

When you buy your dankung be sure to by extra tubing the stock bands are too short for most people. 17-45 is good for a 4 string and 20-40 is good for an 8 string (so buy both). You can also use this tubing to create tapered bands. If you have big hands make sure you don't by one of the small ones and some designs come with a wrist strap.

If you also want to shoot flatbands I would suggest getting or making another sling. I use thera-band but there are other goods rubbers available as well. You can put flatbands on the dankung but that not what its designed for. I make my own flatbands slings and make them the same size as my dankung so I shoot and hold them the same way.

Have fun!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Like Truckie, I say to buy 17-45 and 20-40 tubing when you order your Dankung and perhaps a couple of extra pouches. I like the "jungle hunter" listed under "western" slingshots the best. I also have the "axe" and the "general hunter II" which are smaller, but nice to carry in a front pocket. The axe is the smallest of the two. The jungle hunter is wider and longer, but still fits in a front pocket.
I have a 3/8 inch wide flat-band rigged for my Dankung, made from "Linatex", put together in a loop, just like the tubes. It shoots very fast and hard, but tends to twist in the ears of the slingshot and makes a second shot for hunting slower and for targets it gets pretty annoying. But just for hunting it is great, because you don't shoot too much.
The Dankung tubes shoot really well, just be sure when you make your own that you don't make your tubes too long. You want to feel the rubber "bottom out",(no more stretch),about one inch past your anchor point. That way you will be surprised how fast and accurate they shoot.
Dankung also sells the "Bi-Thor" that is supposed to be designed to use with flat-bands, tubes in a loop and fixed-end tubes attached to slingshot. Three different ways to use rubber. I haven't tried one, but I've read posts from guys who have one and like them.
One last thing about the tubes sent with the Dankung slingshots. Everyone says they are too short and take them off. I did the same thing. After talking with Dankung, they explained that the tubes should be stretched out hard to enhance performance. I put them back on and really pulled back on them to my anchor. I shot them 400 rounds that day and they worked. But, I did decide to add an inch of rubber to ease target shooting hand-wrist stress. I have a 28 inch draw length. This is why I say to only have enough rubber to be able to pull past anchor an inch or so.
So, Dankung said they would go ahead and add some rubber, so maybe yours' will come with enough for you to shoot right away and be happy with the rubber they come with.


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed advice and information Smitty. It's funny, I also am new here and I have been reading a lot on all of the slingshot forums as well as watching videos over the past week. I live in NY as well so I couldn't get a wrist-braced slingshot and decided to go with a dankung. I ordered the Western Jungle hunter on Tuesday with some extra 2040 tubing and pouches so MSG I can tell you when mine gets here so that you will know when to expect yours.


----------



## MSG Hall (Jan 14, 2010)

THANKS!

does anyone have an opinion on the Western Ergonomic? looks like a more comfortable and stable grip.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=78&products_id=277


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

You guys from NY are lucky. You are forced away from the wrist brace design and that's a good thing. Unless your shooting a sling with extended forks the wrist brace is useless. The wrist brace is a 1950's design and it used to make up for a poorly designed slingshot . The slingshots are poorly designed because the forks rise to high above your hand resulting in to much torque and the brace is there to make up for this flaw. Once you guys get used to holding the dankung properly, you'll find that having the bands less than and inch above your fingertips is the only way to go. You can pull big bands because your hand is in the proper position to support them. The slingshot should be an extension of your hand and not just something held in it.

As far as the ergo question I don't think is needed. I would think that the majority of shooters would be comfortable with the "jungle hunter" or the "camo long handle". I also have a comment about the "bi-thor" and I don't recommend it. Its only decent use would be with flatbands (so why not buy a better flatband design), the fixed band attachment is useless (it goes against the basic principal of dankung design of not having a fixed attachment and this is what makes the dankung design superior to most other designs) and if you use looped bands they are not going to center themselves correctly.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

makes perfect sense to me truckie, but i've never heard from anyone who has tried flats on a bi-thor have you?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

whats wrong with the one in my avatar? i do like the advantage of the jungkle hunter iin that you can slip the tubes on and off easily, however but the camo model looks like a winner for hunting: no shine


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm hoping that the western version is the right size to get. I think I have average sized hands, I'm 5'10" but I read something that I think flatband said on this or possibly another forum saying that after he got used to the regular sized dankung he liked it better than the larger western one. Anyone have an opinion on this? I'm thinking if it doesn't fit in my front pocket very nicely I may go with the 130mm Fox style dankung because the design is appealing to me, and it looks like if I get the one with the collimator notches I may be able to attach some flat bands to it.

About the ergonomic design - the reason I don't like it is because it wouldn't fit as well in your pocket.


----------



## MSG Hall (Jan 14, 2010)

well I've been out of it for a long time, but I never used sites or siting before so I don't need them. as for the size, I measured my hand width and length and emailed dankung. they replied the next day and told me the smalest I could go. My hand is 195mm from wrist to finger tip and 95mm accross my palm. they told me I needed one at least 127mm in length. longer would be fine, but no shorter.

I am in the boat though... I just can't deside which two to get....

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4830/bladeshape.png

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4797/foxmetal.png

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4822/longhandle.png

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/3668/westernergo.png


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Be careful of the ones 130mm or less they are smaller that you think. The "blade" and the "camo" are 140+. Unfortunately we can't run down to the store and pick the one that fit our hands the best so you guys will have to make the call.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I was the one who said the smaller one was better for me to hold, but I had a printing press crush my left hand years ago and that left it where the smaller Dankung causes less pain for me to hold. All the guys at work like the way my "western" sized Dankung feels better. It is a "jungle hunter" and is just as accurate. Heck, they are all accurate!
MSG Hall, Of the ones you listed I'd go with the "Dancing" Ergonomic "western" sized shooter. Most guys are pretty surprised at how small the Dankungs are when they get them.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Tmart the "axe" fits in my pocket really well, but it is really small. The "jungle hunter" does too, but it is bigger. I really think for anyone's first Dankung they should go with the western sized shooters. Like I said above, most guys are really surprised at how small the Dankung slingshots are.
Be sure to get extra tubing and pouches for making different band rigs to take advantage of their quick change feature! One for targets, one for birds, one for wabbits, one for moose, etc.







Here is a couple of pictures of my left holding the jungle hunter:


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

MSG Hall said:


> well I've been out of it for a long time, but I never used sites or siting before so I don't need them. as for the size, I measured my hand width and length and emailed dankung. they replied the next day and told me the smalest I could go. My hand is 195mm from wrist to finger tip and 95mm accross my palm. they told me I needed one at least 127mm in length. longer would be fine, but no shorter.
> 
> I am in the boat though... I just can't deside which two to get....
> 
> ...


I think the fox one is the coolest design. It also has a flat top so you can probably attach flat bands to it. I don't think many people on this forum really use sights, I wouldn't either but the fox metal one with the collimator has notches on either side that would make it much easier to attach flat bands to - the collimator comes right off you don't have to use it as a sight. Knowing how helpful the guy is who runs Dankung he may even give me a discount if I tell him I don't want the collimator.


----------

